# Rob Starke Shorin Ryu /Krav Mara



## RobStarke (Oct 19, 2008)

I practice Shorin ryu, Krav Magra, and MMA stiles over here in Okinawa Japan. I have also studied many forms of Kempo/Kenpo. I have one Ranking MMA fight under my belt and that will be about enough of that. I won, Im done. I teach Karate to a bunch of Marines and their dependences on Camps Courtney and Hansen Okinawa Japan, and I love doing it. The Marines keep me pushing the practical application of Karate and the others keep the Art side of Martial Arts alive in me.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Rob.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Drac (Oct 20, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome and keep the art alive !!!


----------

